# Cardiologist didn't send TSH results to PCP 6 months ago - Very high TSH



## BirdNerd811 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi. Newbie here. I have a question. I have hypothyroidism, and I've been on Synthroid for 12 years. I'm a female, 52 y/o. I have been feeling awful for about the last year. Tired, no energy, muscle aches, depression, etc. Went to my cardiologist in August of last year, and had bloodwork done and an echocardiogram. I never heard anything about the bloodwork and figured it was okay. The echo showed a reduced EF, and I was to come back and have a followup echo in 6 months. So, they scheduled me for an ECG yesterday (6 months from last appointment), and I went in for it, and they had no record of it, but I was to see the cardiologist instead. So I saw him, told him how bad I felt, no energy, depressed, etc. He asked how my TSH was after my bloodwork from 6 months ago. I said it's ok I guess.... no different from 6 months ago I suppose. He said my TSH when I saw him last was 52.0, and he send that info to my PCP and he said his office informed me of it as well. This was news to me. I told him No, nobody told me, and I haven't heard a word from my PCP. I'm pretty upset about this. His office sure dropped the ball. And no wonder I feel awful. They did bloodwork yesterday, and I'm waiting to hear back. Currently, I take Levothyroxine - 125 mcg. Potentially, how much has my TSH gone up from 52 in 6 months?? I also have heart disease and depression (untreated depression) and wonder if the depression is a result of my thyroid issues. Is it dangerous to go so long with that high a TSH and how much may it have risen in 6 months? Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!!

This is reason enough for everyone to request copies of all blood results.

Your symptoms sound like you need more thyroid hormone replacement. When I am in a hypo state, I gain weight, my cholesterol levels go up and I feel low.

How often are your thyroid lab's drawn? Do they test more than TSH? Free T-4 or Free T-3??

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## BirdNerd811 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lovlkn: Thanks for your reply. I get my TSH checked about once a year. I don't think they test Free T4 or Free T3. I've never seen it on my lab work before. Also, I've never had an ultrasound of my thyroid. I think I'm going to find an endocrinologist, as my primary care doc is unsatisfactory to me. I don't think he's as attentive to my thyroid issues as he should be. Also, I have a paternal Aunt that had thyroid cancer, and he didn't seem to think that was important or anything. Is it?

Hopefully, my cardiologist will give me the results of my bloodwork today. They had it yesterday, but wouldn't give it to me until he reviews it. I'm just really frustrated with it all, and like I said in the OP, I feel like hell.

Thanks.

Dee


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid cancer has a large component that is hereditary, so yes, it is important.

You must feel awful with a TSH of 52.

How are you taking your medication? Its rather concerning that you are on 125mcgs and STILL have a TSH that high. Are you taking it with a full glass of water and waiting 30-60 minutes to eat? Are you avoiding calcium and iron supplements for 4 hours after taking your levo?


----------



## BirdNerd811 (Feb 22, 2018)

Joplin1975: I take my meds about 6:30am daily - BP meds included. I do drink a ton of water in the morning and throughout the day as I'm always thirsty it seems. Usually, I don't eat breakfast, but if I do, it's definitely well after I take my meds.... several hours probably. And yes, I feel pretty awful, and have for quite a while. I just thought it was normal for me I guess. I do not take calcium or iron supplements. I do use Tums occasionally.

Waiting to hear today what my TSH is now..... it was 52 6-months ago and they did not tell me or my PCP, so no telling what it is now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh. That is just so odd.

You do need a full thyroid work up. Actually BOTH heart disease and depression can be related thyroid issues.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Going to the doctors today is like a conveyer belt.........
Your in your out real fast............
The more patients the office has the more bucks they make............
You "the patient" has to be vigilant and real careful you are getting the correct treatment...
Even though you pay for their service you have to work at being proactive with your health.......
Don't just leave it up to some chaotic doctors office to get everything right........
The days of doctors coming to your home is long gone and you have to make sure you're getting proper treatment.....


----------



## BirdNerd811 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Lovlkn, Joplin and Creeping. I appreciate your input!!


----------

